# Show us the place you live



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi fellows,

inspired by this topic http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9997-add-yourself-to-the-slingshotforumcom-map/ i want to start a new one, where you can show us pics of your natural environment, sightseeing attractions, the city you live in, or yourself.

So i will start:

I live in Trostberg, Germany near the bavarian alps. Here are some pics of a family-trip to "Ruhpolding", about 20 kilometers away from my town. a very nice place for walking, swimming, shooting and collecting forks.





































That's me:










Me and my son:










and my little princess:










Maybe someone will continue this


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those are amazing pictures you have a great looking sanctuary to find some peace, and some good looking kids there ,they look happy with there dad


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

You are a lucky man to have such Grand beauty all around you


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow what a gorgeous place!!!!!!!!!!!! Cute kids too man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful place mate. cute kids!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I found some pictures on my phone from fork hunting and other expeditions, so I'll throw my town into the ring.

My town is Auckland, biggest city in New Zealand with something like 1.4 million people. Live in Ellerslie to the mid-east, work in Mount Eden right in the middle... not far from Eden Park.

Here are some pictures from the semi-famous Dominion Road, near to my workshop in Mt Eden:














Pohutukawa that yielded one fork in the storm









Birch gave up three









Mystery tree had lots to offer









George St had plenty of forkage









Scenes from the top of Mount Hobson:

North towards the city centre and Dannywood in the distance









North-East-ish towards Rangitoto volcano/island and the Pacific Ocean in the distance









South towards One Tree Hill (yes, that One Tree Hill)









West towards Mt Eden. My workshop is behind that hill. yes, those are cows in the middle of the city









Sunset 15 minutes later









And my home town of Whangarei, where a new bridge was being built


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wonderful place Scarface Tom.

Ash, I think you may have an obsession with natual forks. I'd keep an eye on that, next thing you know you're gonna be combing the neighborhood at 2am with a balaclava and folding saw.

Thanks for the pics guys, cool stuff.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

h34r:

Have you been watching me!?!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bottom of the mountian that I live on. My little hang out place, 5minute drive.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I know I refer to it as 'the arse end of nowhere'...but it's still rather lovely.

(I'm not really that petite by the way...He's 6'10" !!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I know I refer to it as 'the arse end of nowhere'...but it's still rather lovely.
> 
> (I'm not really that petite by the way...He's 6'10" !!


Very nice place!!! Do you have a good recipe for "gazpacho analuz"?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I love a good recipe!! All lovely spaces and places so far! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I know I refer to it as 'the arse end of nowhere'...but it's still rather lovely.
> ...


Take a quantity of tomatoes, lots of garlic and some onions, pepinos and red peppers...best to peel the onion and maybe the garlic if you can be bothered...gourmet versions you peel them all....perhaps wash them if in the mood...whilst liberally drinking the local red wine...in fact this will do for the washing  chop them up with a large and wicked looking knife that was your grandfather's, shove them all into a large stone mortar and pound them vigorously with a wooden pestle whilst cursing in colourful idioms ...e.g. "¡Quarente putas!!" whenever you splash yourself.

Take yesterday's bread which has been soaking and add this to the mushed vegetables

Add cold water , copious amounts of olive oil, a touch of vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. Blend in a hand cranked mouli with further glasses of 'costa'.. a coarse local red wine of epic effects.

Serve chilled (if a refrigerator is available, garnished with chopped hard-boiled egg and slivers of serrano ham .

PERFECTO !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> scarfaceTom said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


Muchas gracias por todos sus esfoerzos :thumbsup:

Will try this next weekend. The best part is:



> whilst liberally drinking the local red wine...


i just have to buy some Spanish vine, the German one is like vinegar uke:

Thank you, Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Pictures taken from my front door at the mountain and through the kitchen window at the back yard this last winter. We don't get snow very often here.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Pictures taken from my front door at the mountain and through the kitchen window at the back yard this last winter. We don't get snow very often here.


Snow in Texas looks cool!!!

I love snow, if it's snows here in bavaria, it can get the height of about 2-3 meters (near the mountains). Great for skiing and boarding, and a good reason to stay at home, instead of driving to work


----------

